# What purpose do strike plates serve?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Those are usually used to reinforce a damaged door (a hider)---If you don't like it ---take it off,you don't need it.--Mike--


----------



## Iron Petunia (Sep 19, 2010)

That's what I thought. But how much 'reinforcement' is necessary if there are only some very minor dents in the door? I ask because we're painting the door and the dents are almost not even noticeable.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Some people are worry warts and add those things as a safety item---(like a burglar won't think to break a window:laughing

Just throw it away --touch up the nicks before painting and enjoy your new home.---Mike---


----------



## OhioHomeDoctor (Sep 27, 2011)

Maybe it's there for a reason, like people like to kick that door in.


----------



## Iron Petunia (Sep 19, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> Some people are worry warts and add those things as a safety item---(like a burglar won't think to break a window:laughing
> 
> Just throw it away --touch up the nicks before painting and enjoy your new home.---Mike---


Thanks. That's what I'm thinking and just wondering if I was missing something. 





OhioHomeDoctor said:


> Maybe it's there for a reason, like people like to kick that door in.


Hmm... no one's shown any interest in kicking our door in since I bought the house, at least, but I don't know that this strike plate thing would really help with that anyway, you know? Probably something about our 115 lb. German Shepherd that has a way of deterring interest in kicking our door in.... :laughing:


----------

